# Condor or Fleetwood Storm - Any suggestions?



## skydancer (Aug 4, 2001)

We are considering buying a Condor (Trail-Lite / R-Vision), 30' no slide out. Is there anybody out there who owns / owned one or has heard anything about it?  We have also looked at 30' Fleetwood Storms and Flairs. Any information would be appreciated.
Thanks, Skydancer.



Edited by - skydancer on Aug 05 2001  3:49:30 PM


----------

